# Settling down



## Sham (Apr 19, 2012)

What's the realistic time frame for a family to settled down? Housing , schooling jobs etc


----------



## aussieliz123 (Oct 6, 2011)

Sham said:


> What's the realistic time frame for a family to settled down? Housing , schooling jobs etc


I would give yourselves at least 6 wee is.. We arrived I n April 1 and have been lucky enough to have my parents house to stay in..with them..also my husband had a job interview 2 days after we arrived. The kids started school 2 weeks after arriving as it was scho ol holidays and they are loving it.

We fund a house in the tight rental market, paying more than we had planned but oh we'll... We get the keys this Thursday just in time for the movers to arrive with our stuff...

We purchased a car from a friend who is a wholesaler so this saved us tons...other things to do when you arrive...
1. Enrol in Medicare
2.make an appointment. With Centrelink they can help you figure out if you guys are eligible for any benefits...hope this helps

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## Sham (Apr 19, 2012)

How do you go about choosing a school ? My kids are 12,8 and 6 public is the option for us now. My bros are in Perth hence will be moving in with them initially struggling to chose a neighborhood. I was suggested mount lawley but the rent is crazy. Would want to be in the CBD. Any suggestions??? 
Thanks heaps for responding


----------



## aussieliz123 (Oct 6, 2011)

The school depends on the area...most state schools have catchment areas...not sure on Perth as I am from Brisbane...sorry...


----------



## brianK88 (May 4, 2012)

Finding the correct school for the kids is always a difficult task, the schools depend upon the surrounding areas and localities.

Good Luck in your search.


----------



## Sham (Apr 19, 2012)

Any list of good public schools around the CBD


----------



## aussieliz123 (Oct 6, 2011)

Check out the Courier Mail..they just had a report on the schools..public and private based on NAPLAN tests etc..and you can compare schools against each other

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------

